# Turbos that work for 240sx



## gasrat (Feb 6, 2003)

Will a Turbo made for a S13 KA20DET work for a KA24DE? Its a Turbo from a 180SX and I want to put it on my 2.4l 240SX, and I've heard it would work, but I want to be sure.


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

HUH I might seem looney but what in the world did a KA20DET come in. Let alone ive never even heard of one.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

There is no KA20DET but there is a SR20DET. KA is the US version 240sx with the 2.4L. If you take a look at this site www.realnissan.com you will notice that they have 2 different turbo kits for the KA24E and the KA24DE because one is dual cam and the other isn't. So a turbo kit made for the KA24Ewill not fit on the KA24DE.


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

theoretically you could put any turbo on once you have a kit for the KA24DE assuming it uses the same flange and doesn't interfere with other parts, but all the kits i know of for the KA24 come with T4's, so why would you want to change that (unless for a ball-bearing design or if you need 500hp+ for drag racing and don't mind a lot of lag)


----------

